# Graham



## Graham Maskell (Oct 3, 2010)

How do i set the clock on my Pioneer car radio model DEH 1150 MP Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hold down the DISP button guntil the time flashes, or enter setup mode and scroll through until "Clock Adj" appears, then hit enter.


----------

